# Cost to replace a window



## SavvyCat (Mar 12, 2009)

I just thought of this as I attached this picture to another post.  The garden window you see here has failed glass all around.  I want to replace it with some kind of dual pane double-hung, but would like to know what I can realistically expect to pay.  I know you guys can all do it yourself, but it's a tad beyond my ability.  Also, what more might be involved in making it longer?  The nook and kitchen are on the other side of it.  FYI, I just had the gutters all redone and the downspout is now behind the fence.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2009)

Realistically? Only someone in your area is going to know the costs. Around here, about 7 hundred. As far as making it bigger, only someone in your area could help with that. 
Call a glass company to come out and give you ideas and a quote, that is the best way to get the right information and make a new Friend.


----------



## SPISurfer (Mar 13, 2009)

We are not in the metroplex, but in the boonies down south Texas.  

We were given two different quotes, which both were $500 to cut brick and insert the window.  This did not include the price of the window or the brick mason.  We needed to buy the window.  If we wanted the window finished out with brick, we needed to get the brick mason's quote.  There are some vinyl trims that could go around the window.    

Also we did not already have an opening in the brick.

I would first go to the local big box store to price the windows.  Heck you probably have a ton of window specialist in the area.  Give them a call and gather quotes.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 20, 2009)

I actually cleaned it up a bit more and bought a new blind and it looks a lot better, so I put some stuff in it.  Now I've gotten used to the idea of having the garden window and called someone about replacing the glass.  Now they're saying they can't replace the glass!  That doesn't sound right.  If it was a good window and some kid threw a ball, that's saying too bad.  Does that sound right?  I have a couple more people coming out to look now.  This first guy did give me a price for a replacement double-hung - $389.


----------

